# which clinic? Poland or Greece or Denmark



## Bambigirl (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm thinking of going to one of the 3 following clinics. I'll be using own eggs and donor sperm.

I wondered if anyone has good or bad experience at any of these, as it could help me decide which one is best!

they are;
Vitanova-Denmark, Serum IVF-Athens & INVICTA-Poland

Thank you


----------



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello Bambigirl 

Welcome to Fertility Friends. I see this is your first post 

I'm going to add a few links in my reply for you. If you post there you will hopefully get some feedback on the clinics you've mentioned...

*On the Greece board there is the Serum Current Cycle thread: *

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=332861.820

*For advice on the clinic in Poland try posting on the East Europe/North Asia board:*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=512.0

*For advice on clinics in Denmark try the North Europe/Scandinavian Region board: *

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=510.0

Hope that helps. Good luck,
Maggie xx


----------



## Bambigirl (Mar 18, 2015)

it is my first post, hope I got it right!, ahh I see the links.

gosh thank you very much!


----------

